# FS: Assorted Small Discus



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Going to trim down the number of discus in my tank so I'm selling some of my smaller fish.

Approx. 2.5"+

I have 5 red turquoise and 3 blue diamonds available.

Asking $25 each.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

beauty discus!


----------



## mamitasmami (Dec 7, 2010)

would like a couple of ur bds u can contact me at 778 866 1903 felicia thanx


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Id like to try some red turqs, give me a call 604-619-7170 ill take all 5 if you can deliver


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Great setup. Looks great!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Are you selling that yellowish variety? What is the name for that? Nice looking planted tank. My 110g is bare tank with 20 juvies. Would love to do it like yours. How often you change water by how much%? Do you feed them with beef heart mix or whole bloodworms? Do you need a canister filter for planted discus tank?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so perdy, i wish my tanks wernt fully stocked already


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Interested...PM me and let me know if you have any left. Can pick up anytime


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Looks like most of the fish are pending.

The yellows are golden sunrise variety.

With a planted discus tank there are many ways to do it. With my old tank, I ran co2, high light and high maintenance plants and dosed ferts daily. It was a lot of work, but it can be done. 
With this tank, I chose all low maintenenance plants, and am using only 30 watts of High output LED's. The growth is slow, but the plants are healthy and it's been much easier to maintain.

I'm feeding bloodworms, mysis shrimp and pellets. Haven't fed beefheart as I don't like how it messes up the water. When I first got these fish in, I did water changes several times per week, about 20% each time. After a couple weeks they were settled, and now I do one 50% per 7-10 days. I could probably go much longer as my nitrates don't seem to be detectable even after a week with all the plants, but the discus seem to like the new water.

You don't need a canister, but it's preferable. HOB filters provide too much surface agitation for my liking which is not good if you are injecting cO2. Sponge filters, which a lot of discus people use, are just not esthetically pleasing for planted display tanks.

My one piece of advice is to take things slowly. Get the plants growing and established well first, then add the discus. Both planted tanks and discus tanks are challenging enough on their own without trying to do them at the same time. 
If you have to do it all at once, get lots of plants and do it in one shot, instead of slowly adding plants here and there. The less you have to work in the tank, the less chance of stressing the discus.



fxbillie said:


> Are you selling that yellowish variety? What is the name for that? Nice looking planted tank. My 110g is bare tank with 20 juvies. Would love to do it like yours. How often you change water by how much%? Do you feed them with beef heart mix or whole bloodworms? Do you need a canister filter for planted discus tank?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I am a total newbie on discus and learning as I go. I currently run a bare bottom 110g with plants tied to small rocks to make it a little bit more visually attractive. Will make baby step into a planted tank as you say. Thanks a lot.

William


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Just the blue diamonds left. 


$60 if you take all three.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Blue Diamonds Still Available. 


$50 for all three. 


Clearing room for some larger discus so these guys need a new home.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Would have loved to get two from you, except that my planted tank isn't fully cycled yet. Pls keep me in mind should you decide to trim down your discus in the future.

Goodluck!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Blue diamonds still looking for a home. 

Bump!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

you got a pm


----------

